# Hornets @ Hawks...1/10/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

First time Claxton plays against his former team. Discuss the game here.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Is Speedy going for a career high for steals tonight? LOL! Boxscore says he has 2 but it seems like he has more. Desmond must've worn himself out the last game because he sucked in the 1st half tonight.


Halftime

Hornets 48
Hawks 43


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I guess that's why he's one of the league leaders in steals. Desmond having an off night, maybe he'll pick it up in the 2nd half. The Hornets are turning the ball over way too much. Still don't understand why Tyson got the flagrant foul, maybe I missed something.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I guess that's why he's one of the league leaders in steals. Desmond having an off night, maybe he'll pick it up in the 2nd half. The Hornets are turning the ball over way too much. Still don't understand why Tyson got the flagrant foul, maybe I missed something.


Yeah. Speedy is averaging in steals right now what Paul averaged as league leader in steals last season and there's still plenty of season left. Tyson got a flagrant called on him? I missed that.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Tyson and Pachulia bumped knees, and Gil said they called a flagrant on Tyson. He did shoot the two shots, but I can't remember whether they got the ball back, I'll wait until after the game to check the stats.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. Neither Zaza nor Speedy will return tonight. Zaza sprained that ankle and Speedy has a sore knee.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> *Tyson and Pachulia bumped knees, and Gil said they called a flagrant on Tyson.* He did shoot the two shots, but I can't remember whether they got the ball back, I'll wait until after the game to check the stats.


That is so lame. LOL!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hornets are playing very sloppy. Mason continue to struggle.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> The Hornets are playing very sloppy. Mason continue to struggle.


Indeed sloppy. This whole game is rather sloppy in my opinion. You're right, Mason is having a terrible night. Turnovers will kill the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Linton with the block on Shelden leads to fast break for Devin. Layup for Devin and a foul on Shelden!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

While I'm speaking of all the negative. One positive from tonight is Linton Johnson, he's having a real good game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So far in the 2nd half Hornets shooting 53% and the Hawks is 18%.

End of 3rd quarter

Hornets 70
Hawks 56

I agree. Linton is doing pretty good out there tonight.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Linton with the block on Shelden leads to fast break for Devin. Layup for Devin and a foul on Shelden!


That was a nice play. Up by 14 going into the 4th quarter!:clap2:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Whoa!!! Hilton was about to throw it down but they called a foul on Solomon Jones. I thought it was a block but they called a foul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pargo with the 3!! Timeout Atlanta.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Boy this feels good when the other team is down by 20 in the 4th quarter, instead of us.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't start shooting airballs now Rasual!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Boy this feels good when the other team is down by 20 in the 4th quarter, instead of us.


Maybe we'll see a bit more of that whenever this team gets healthy. Rasual is good tonight.
Cedric checking in for a little PT with 6:11 left in the game.


Cedric with the block and Pargo for 3!!!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Don't start shooting airballs now Rasual!


He's having a good night, but I know he's capable of that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bass has checked in. So looks like Scott emptied the bench tonight.

Pargo was too fast for Bass. He couldn't catch it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hilton looks so much like a rookie. :lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh my! How many missed dunks have Cedric had this season? He tries to dunk the ball so hard he ends up missing.

Hornets have 21 turnovers and yet they're up by 20.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh, did you see the coaches laughing at Simmons when he missed that dunk.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Final

Hornets 96
Hawks 77

:clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Oh my gosh, did you see the coaches laughing at Simmons when he missed that dunk.


:lol: They're going to clown him for that one tonight.

I'm off to watch a little of Denver/San Antonio on ESPN now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. JR checks in for the first time since his suspension with 5:35 left in the 1st and some of the fans give him a standing ovation. LOL!!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Wow. JR checks in for the first time since his suspension with 5:35 left in the 1st and some of the fans give him a standing ovation. LOL!!


I'm about to check out some of that game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Pargo with one of his 'I'm an allstar games', probably he'll shoot 0-16 next game, that's him.


----------

